# Cycling Computer



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to put a wireless computer for myself and my stoker. Has anyone done this? If so, what computer?

I have done this on our road tandem but wired. I just used the same cateye and spliced the wires so using the same sensor off the front wheel. 

I like the Padrone that XC Mike has pictured on his new Fandango. I just wonder if I put a sensor on the rear wheel if the stoker computer would pickup the signal. It says it must be within 27" so I am not confident it would work for sure.


----------



## phill77 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd be interested to hear of a wireless computer that works for the stoker, my Wireless Cateye doesn't have the range between rear wheel and stoker bars. Not sure if other manufacturers have a longer range or if the 27" is a standard range to prevent interference with other riders.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

ALM said:


> I want to put a wireless computer for myself and my stoker. Has anyone done this? If so, what computer?
> 
> I have done this on our road tandem but wired. I just used the same cateye and spliced the wires so using the same sensor off the front wheel.
> 
> I like the Padrone that XC Mike has pictured on his new Fandango. I just wonder if I put a sensor on the rear wheel if the stoker computer would pickup the signal. It says it must be within 27" so I am not confident it would work for sure.


Hey XCMike,

If you get bored..... how about mounting your Padrone on the stoker seat and see if it will read with the sensor on the rear wheel : ) I may order one anyway but sure would like to know if it works so I could order 2 at the same time.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We get odd questions about our only bike computer on the Ventana.

Wired Cateye, picks up the rear wheel, and mounted to the stoker seatube. Merely data logs.

On the Co-Motion we run an ICO Checkmate motorcycle computer (recently discontinued by ICO) The thing is kind of large but not bad and is out of the wind behind me. Since many rallys use route sheets, this was the only computer at the time with a single button zero reset. It does a lot more, including the ability to almost automatically calibrate to the vehicle that laid out the route. Also, when errors are found, mileage can be rolled forward or back to realign with the route sheet. Sad to see them discontinued.

Looks like this, but ours is not pink.

CheckMate? Battery Replacement | ICO Racing?

PK


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry Allen it stop reading after I moved it over the stoker bars....


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

XC Mike said:


> Sorry Allen it stop reading after I moved it over the stoker bars....


Did you also move sensor to rear wheel? That is what I want to do. Have mine on front wheel and hers on rear wheel.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ALM said:


> Did you also move sensor to rear wheel? That is what I want to do. Have mine on front wheel and hers on rear wheel.


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner Allen...
I had no luck, I think its just to far to read....


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

XC Mike said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner Allen...
> I had no luck, I think its just to far to read....


Thanks for trying : ) I may ask over on bike forums just to see if anyone found one for a road bike.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

FYI to all...... The cateye strada double wireless will work for the stoker. I purchased a padrone for me upfront to read easier. It only as 60cm (27") from computer to sensor.

The cateye strada double wireless has 100 cm. I have a friend who put two strada's on his road tandem and they work without interference on one sensor. You can program them to separate code/frequency. I may buy another strada but I really like the padrone large display for easy read.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Not to condemn the double computer, but what data is the stoker needing to see?

On road my stoker is the navigator, off-road we seldom use a computer except to log miles. If we need more info off-road, I install the Garmin Etrex.

PK


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Absolutely nothing.... she just likes to see speed and distance AND most importantly... she asked for it. Just keeping the stoker happy. 

We got totally lost after a 20 mile ride last weekend and had to call for rescue. There was nobody at the park entrance and we had no map. It was our second time there but still not familiar with the trails. We just ran out of daylight and rain was coming in. It was the most fun we have had on the bike! The dispatcher kept asking me if we were on 2 green bikes and I had to keep repeating NO we are on one green bike, it is a tandem. I don't think she could visualize a mountain bicycle for two! All ended well and everyone was asking us about the bike. We will be laughing about that one for a long time!

All kidding aside, this is still all new to us and I did not know google maps would pull up the trail system! It was a great learning experience for us. Also I have always taken food, water, flashlight, matches, in case this happened and glad I did.


----------

